# spay complications



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I adore female cats, but after this weekend I am thinking my future kitties will be males or already be spayed. 

I had my six month old kittens spayed on Monday. I picked them up Tuesday morning and they were doing fabulous; the incisions looked good and they were moving, eating, drinking, peeing and pooping. The incisions were closed with internal sutures and glue over the top. 

Friday evening we noticed Bella's incision was opening a bit at one end, but I saw no drainage, redness or warmth to indicate infection. I decided to have her seen the next day, but felt okay waiting until morning. The next day the incision was opening more and infected looking. Took her in on Saturday and the vet ended up keeping her. She had to undergo surgery again to remove the affected tissue and have a drain placed to insure any remaining infection was gone. She also had a shot of antibiotic that is supposed to last two weeks. Hopefully we can pick her up tomorrow. 

Her sister, Bailey, was doing very well; but now has a large lump under her incision. No signs of infection, no signs that it is bothering her, and I know some swelling is common post-operative, but I am worried that the swelling is putting pressure on her incision. 

What a nightmare. 

My instructions for after-care indicated to keep them indoors (they never go outdoors, so no problem there) and keep the incisions clean and dry. Neither of them are ones to sit in water, sinks or their litter boxes, so their incisions have remained clean and dry. I clean their litter boxes twice a day, and they pretty much do their business and hop out anyway. They didn't do too much moving around the first couple days, which was encouraged. I am just so discouraged that poor Bella had such a serious complication and now I concerned about Bailey.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a shame, Lori! I hope they heal quickly.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks, Jeanie, I was editing my post when you answered. Its been a stressful weekend.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope beautiful Bella and Bailey get well soon. atback


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Hope Bella is better today and they both recover soon from the spay. I had my share of a spay (albeit without complications), but I can imagine how it must feel.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

First things, first: atback 
Having a large-ish and hard lump under the spay-site is completely normal. That is the body surrounding the stitches (foreign bodies) with fibrous material to isolate and protect the body from them. Once those stitiches resorb, the fibrous lump will go away .... as for the other kitty, even when we/vets are careful, infections can still occur. My Bonnie had one at her incision site, though she didn't need such invasive care afterwards ... but if I hadn't kept an eye on it and followed Dr's orders, she may have needed surgery. Sometimes it just happens. 
I am surprised, with as many cats as we've owned and fosters who've come through our home, that I haven't encountered more problems than I have.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> First things, first: atback
> Having a large-ish and hard lump under the spay-site is completely normal. That is the body surrounding the stitches (foreign bodies) with fibrous material to isolate and protect the body from them. Once those stitiches resorb, the fibrous lump will go away .... as for the other kitty, even when we/vets are careful, infections can still occur. My Bonnie had one at her incision site, though she didn't need such invasive care afterwards ... but if I hadn't kept an eye on it and followed Dr's orders, she may have needed surgery. Sometimes it just happens.
> I am surprised, with as many cats as we've owned and fosters who've come through our home, that I haven't encountered more problems than I have.


I agree! And neuters have their share of complications as well. Yes, neutering a pet isn't NEAR as complicated as a spay, but there is still an incision which can get infected. We neutered my pug Otis a few months ago and kept him wearing an e collar just to be safe. His incision still got infected even when we cleaned it daily and constantly kept an eye on it.

As for the lumps beneath the incision, those are normal and may or may not go away. It all depends on the type of stitches and how long they're in. If the stitches are the type that don't disappear on their own, the lumps may be permanent. If the stitches are absorbed and don't need to be removed, they may go away. But be assured that the lumps are normal - the body is just trying to protect itself from an unknown organism by forming scar tissue around the stitches. 

I hope your babies feel better soon!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's fortunate that Lori's a nurse! I know her kitties get excellent care.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Just an update. Bella is home; the drain is out, she now has stitches that will need to come out and a cone on her head. The incision looks healthy and I am hoping it stays that way. She is doing better with the cone that I would have imagined.

Bailey ended going back to the vet yesterday. My husband mentioned the lump when he picked Bella up and they thought they better take a look. By last night she had a suture working its way to the top of her incision. The vet is thinking suture reaction (which was my thought) was able to put that stitch and put her on antibiotics for good measure. It didn't look infected, but given the mess with Bella I think we are all feeling a little cautious. 

Our biggest problem right now is Bailey's reaction to Bella. Bailey is hissing, growling and wouldn't have a thing to do with her. From what I am reading it is probably the "vet smell" and not the cone. But it so sad to watch poor Bella with her cone try to approach Bailey and get hisses and growls.  

Cripes, what a mess.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lori, a drop of vanilla on the back of each cat's neck will give both cats the same smell and help to cover that "vet" odor!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> Lori, a drop of vanilla on the back of each cat's neck will give both cats the same smell and help to cover that "vet" odor!


Jeanie, thank you! I think it is helping. They are now resting together. Bailey was still pretty tentative, but at least the hissing has settled down. Bella seems more comfortable too as she didn't come racing after me when I got up.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great! I'm glad they're getting along!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

atback Man, what a week you are having. atback 
It's no fun when they aren't feeling well and then to have redirected aggression issues when all you want is for them to settle back into their comfortable routines. It looks like the vanilla is working and they are settling back down. That is great to hear. Even better is when you can breathe a sigh of relief and not be on constant pins/needles.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Unfortunately, my relief was a bit premature. The aggression is better, but not completely resolved. I certainly hope part of the problem isn't the collar, because Bella is going to have the wear this thing another week. Might be a long week.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Can you find a fabric collar? I made a few and I found the cats do much better with them. They aren't as rigid and don't freak the cat out when they try to go places and get jabbed in the shoulders with the rigid cones.

This is a pic of one I sent to Allie for her Toby when his skin allergies acted up:









This is my foster kitty, Mischy, wearing the first fabric one I made:















What I liked about the fabric cones was it *still* worked when it was folded down over her shoulders like a cape so it wouldn't block her vision. Every time she pushed her head forward, the edge of the fabric cone moved forward with her neck movement and blocked her from being able to reach her incision-site. The more comfortable material also made resting, sleeping and snuggling with her sister much easier.

Some other variations:


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Can't you buy the fabric e-collars as well? I could have sworn that I saw some at Petco or something. Just saying because I know not everyone has time to make one - I wish I had time to do stuff like that. Kitties won't even let me check my email sometimes!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, they can be purchased. I think the four lower examples I posted are available commercially.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Honestly, Bella is a real trooper with the cone, she is adapting very well. I will check into a fabric cone though, they look much better than this plastic thing. 

Bailey hissing and growling is our main concern right now. I am wondering if a different cone might help that. I will try anything.

Thank you, thank you all! You guy are awesome!!

( It will have to be a purchased one, it would take me the rest of the week to make one, not a sewer. :lol: )


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Bailey's hissy-fits will subside. She's a little freaked out by the vet smells and/or the cone and/or her own surgery trauma, but she'll get over all of it in time. One thing that can help with vet smells is to rub both cats all over with the same towel a couple of times a day, swapping their scents back and forth in the process. And spend plenty of one-on-one time with Bailey reassuring her that all is well and there's nothing to worry about.

Laurie


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. We have been giving both tons of attention; no concerns there. They are our babies.  

Things are a bit better between the kittens. Bailey is still unsure, but they were playing together and the hissing and growling is minimal. I am confident once the cone comes off all will be well. We just have to make it though the next few days.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Bella making her fashion statement. She is such a little trooper. Bailey had finally allowed her need for companionship outweigh her anxiety and the hissing and growling has stopped. The stitches come out on Tuesday and *fingers crossed* the cone comes off. The incision looks great, so I am not anticipating any more problems.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! It looks like she has adjusted to wearing the cone just fine. I'm glad they've relaxed around each other. You may get a little back-sliding when kitty goes back to get her stitches removed and she has vet-smell again. Just be aware and watch to see how they react.


----------

